# i introduced them! (photo heavy)



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so a month was up and i was all to eager to introduce Ollie and Bjorn.
they surprised me by liking each other instantly. no fights, no snarls, no territorial aggression. Ollie was very happy to share her "favourite spots" with him, and he was very happy to use them  i'm so relieved they're friends. i thought introducing birds would be harder than this. it's funny - Ollie flies everywhere and then i take Bjorn to meet her. poor buddy can't fly...
so i took lots of pics to share with you! 

at first. Bjorn wanted to be near Ollie so they sat together.









playing in Ollie's basket playground (on top of a big bookcase )









eating out of Bjorn's foodbowl 

































then they went to the top of Ollie's cage.









and Bjorn squeaked for preening, and Ollie preened him!

























sitting together.









they went on a massive floor adventure. walked all the way from the lounge into the dining room - so gorgeous!









they tired each other out so they napped in Ollie's cage (which btw, Bjorn _loves_. 

















and that's a rap. i'm so happy! Ollie has been so much busier since she met Bjorn. i gave Bjorn broccoli yesterday (ollie's never touched it) and Ollie ate it too! looks like my seed junkie might be getting braver


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

They are so cute together, yay for a new friendship!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwwww! So cute!!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

They look so cute and happy together! Lol, congrats on controlling yourself through that quarantine! xD


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Ohmygosh cutest overload!!! The preening pics nearly had me crying from all the mushy moments!!!  thats so great!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tarra said:


> Ohmygosh cutest overload!!! The preening pics nearly had me crying from all the mushy moments!!!  thats so great!


I know! Right? They're just soooo cute!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Tarra said:


> Ohmygosh cutest overload!!! The preening pics nearly had me crying from all the mushy moments!!!  thats so great!


my favourite one's the first one - where Ollie's like "um i've never done this before. i guess i'll give it a shot. which feather shall i choose??" lol


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha i know, i'm really happy for you!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

That's great, they look like they're already bonding fantastically!

Love the preening pics <3


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Wow- that is the cutest meeting story ever!! SOOO happy for you!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks everyone  needless to say, they were exhausted the next day - slept most of the time haha.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

So cute! 
I can't wait for quarantine to be over. Just over 2 weeks to go for us!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

How long did you do quarantine?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

~SarahJayne~ said:


> So cute!
> I can't wait for quarantine to be over. Just over 2 weeks to go for us!


it's so fun introducing them. i hope munchkin and marshmallow get on well


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! ADORABLE! 
I love pic of them with their heads together. So snuggly. The first photos looks like Ollie is thinking 'who are you?'


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm envious that your two hit it off so quickly  they are so adorable together!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> i'm envious that your two hit it off so quickly


how long does it normally take for them to be friends? cause i thought this was phenomenally fast. they slept in the same cage last night and didn't thrash at all! that's my good little birdies


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

depends on the birds 

dally and tsuka have been together for 3 years, and they are merely flockmates, but they arent really "friends". they bicker from time to time, they do their own thing, they at least share okay for the most part. but they do not ever preen eachother. ollie and bjorn look like a bonded pair right off the bat, dally and tsuka are not bonded that way. it sure is something to see


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i really hope ollie and bjorn are bonded  bjorn keeps begging ollie for scritches and she ignores him haha. she has to, to maintain sanity. he'd spend the whole day scritching if he could! is it normal that they can't be more than 30 cm apart?!? they trail each other everywhere!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it does sound like your two are bonded. they make a happy couple


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That is so awesome! None of mine like each other that much, lol. They are really cute together.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucky you to have them love each others from the moment they met.

Kevin and Jesse, like dally and Stuka, are merely flock mates. At least they can share a perch now...sometimes.

Your two look adorable together.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so glad they get along so well
Those are the cutest pictures


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Tarra said:


> How long did you do quarantine?


for a month


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Lovely tiels.


----------



## raazi (May 3, 2013)

Wow , for me it took almost 2 month .whenever my female cockatiel comes neat smoke (male) he gives her a bite on leg .now they are way too bonded and having their first clutch of three beautiful eggs ^_^


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

the preening and the bowing of heads is just too cute. so glad they're good friends! 

i wish my babies would be like that. they tolerate each other, but like their personal space. they do flockcall eachother when one is out of the room though.


----------

